# my best deer yet......



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Shot this deer yesterday in moscow, tx.....it was pouring down as i was walking to the stand at 3pm...i rounded the corner and was shocked to see this buck standing there.....i think i am still shaking....


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice Tommy Congrats 
Get that boy to the taxidermist


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Man that's a helluva buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

YEOWEE,that's a humdinger-roo with a ton of character! Man-o-man I'm happy for you.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Epic buck Congrats!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That is a very cool looking buck!

Congrats


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Very nice Tommy! Congrats.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats on a very unique deer!!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

lots of character on that deer - nice


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Badass rack there. Definitely a wall hanger and heavy dude as well. Congrats.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*deer*

Thanks guys


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

sweet, congrats


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

heck of a trophy...
ya done good!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome trophy!!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Dang nice buck. Love the character


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Awesome buck, lots of character and will make a great trophy for the wall!


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Dang cuz!!! Moscow Texas?!?!?!
Tell the ole man that you are now THE "legit"outdoorsman of the "V" family-LOL!!!

Hope all is well. Tell everyone hey for me.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

aewsome buck bud !!! congrats


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Fine arse buck!!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*mount*

Already took him to the taxidermist. ....this is gonna be a long wait....lol


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Bingo. Good job!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice buck! Congrats


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome buck! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome kill buddy!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a great deer. Congratulations.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man he has a unique set of antlers! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*unique*

I like how is mass continues throughout..and the kicker off the back is my favorite tine.....couldnt be happier.....


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Great buck! We hunt just north of there in Trinity county - there are some studs up there!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*another pic*

My favorite pic of him.....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

BTW, Tommy, don't look at any lights over there...
just a precaution...


----------



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

You should be smiling in those pics


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*smiling...*

Kevin i felt funny taking selfies.....was by myself using the timer on my phone......wondering how the hell am i gonna get this back to my truck


----------



## cinnaman (May 14, 2006)

DAmmmmmn Tommy, that is sure enough a wall hanger. How did your scrawny *** get that home? One hell of a deer! That one will be hard to beat. Good Job man will have to change your handle to tommy261w/akicker..


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice buck. You need to see the doc about those eye tho. 

Jk, congrats.


----------



## O2BFSHN (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweeeet! Stories like this are the reason I keep going out even in all the rain. I know it doesn't bother the deer but sometimes it can wear on the deer hunter a bit. Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

awesome deer


----------

